# Tommie Turvey and Pokerjoe!



## Stella (Aug 21, 2010)

lol loved it


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

that guy has a lot of energy very funny and creative


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

He came to Australia I'm pretty sure a while ago and performed that act in the spirit of the horse  funniest thing ever 
cept it must of been a different horse


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I absolutely ADORE Tommie Turvey, but I like Joker the best.
\However this horse is GORGEOUS.


----------



## wheeler4x4 (Dec 10, 2010)

I was actually there and saw this in person. The video doesnt do this justice. it was HILARIOUS! I have also watched him jumped two horses over a flaming jump, one foot on each horse. He is a phenomenal horseman


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I love Tommie Turvey. He is so funny. I watched a show of him on CA and he seems like a really nice person with really good training techqiques.


----------

